# Boat prep and refitting 2020



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Now that deer hunting and ice fishing are in the rear view mirror, and maple tapping season is upon us, it's time to think about getting the boat ready. 

What needs done on your vessel and trailer?

What major refits will you do this season? 

My normal list is to clean the boat, change the motors' oil and filters, and verify function of all systems. Then inventory tackle and make a list of what needs repaired or replaced on the boat, trailer and tackle. 

I need a new steering cable, but can nurse one more season out of it. I hope. 

New trailer tires are a definite maybe. Tread is good but they are a few years old.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Good thread.
This year is all about fishing gear, rods & tackle. I’ve got new electric down riggers, 6 new rods & reels & ive been stocking up on spoons, flies & spin doctors , just about to order my fish hawk & im right on the edge of replacing my kicker with a new 4 stroke but I’m still not sure on that one. 

I am replacing my gimbal bearing this year also, just so I know it’s done.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Oh yes, replacing my seats with 2 captains chairs also..


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Lots to do on my rig. Regular maintence first, oils, plugs, filters, grease. Aside from that for looking to re carpet the deck areas, then if cash allows add a new dash mount finder. Just went to the Boat show and considering the prices of new rigs it's definately worth the time and effort to re- finish my old boat.

Oh yeah forgot I need new seats too!


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Just added a new fishfinder, need to do trailer bearings, got a bimini I need to install, and 2 seats have rips in them, and gonna replace impeller since I'm sure it's never been done.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bought a a new to me 25yo boat and am verifying all systems. New fuel lines, thru hulls, rubber hoses, fire extinguisher etc. Probably will run new throttle and shift cable as well. Electronics upgrade ,new bow mount and carpet will have to be a next year project as the budget for this year is gone.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Upgraded graph, 2 more Cannon Dual axis rod holders, new radio, couple LED lights, move old graph to bow and regular maintenance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Just installed smooth moves Sunday in my skeeter 

big upgrade for me


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Added a second size 29 battery to my 12v trolling motor system.
Had to move the cranking battery to a different compartment to keep the TM batteries together in same compartment.
Had a 2-bank onboard charger that I connected to the 2 TM batteries.
Added a single bank charger to the cranking battery.


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Kroppe if you need a new steering cable. Do it now. Safety issues should be done before you have a failure.

Dont want to read how yours failed and you crashed into the pack and surely won't be inclined to tow you back in either.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Got the fuel line ran today, new fuel line connector and motor side connector, new primer bulb, and screw on fuel filter installed.  Repacked trailer bearings which looked great, and put a new release string on the trolling motor. Got the safety gear in the boat and will be transferring the fishing gear in after its maiden voyage to make sure everything is ok. Ready for some open water


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

FishManDan, thanks for the encouragement. I looked at this project two years ago and decided it was more than I wanted to tackle at the time. 

My cable is a Teleflex CC21013. 13' cable for Honda outboard. Probably just need to order it and get the job done. 

The date stamp on the cable is May87. Not bad for a 32 year old cable in a 23 year old boat.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Removed the steering cable, it is a Teleflex SSC6214. Ordered it from Jamestown Distributors. It should, hopefully go right back in. 

I pulled a trace line to help with reinstallation, that might need some finessing and fiddling.

Removal took some figuring, but the procedure was not difficult. Thanks to Al Gore for inventing the internet, for YouTube and for marine repair videographers everywhere.

Too late now, but how do I get the steering wheel in the proper position after reassembly? I didn't mark the position of the steering wheel and it spins freely now. Not concerning, just want to get it as right as possible.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Last spring I bought a 22ft Misty Harbor pontoon that was somewhat rigged for fishing. It was equipped with a Mercury 60 4 stroke. I didn't like the power or the speed so over the winter I repowered it with a Mercury 90 4 stroke. Can't wait for the ice to be gone so I can test it out


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

kroppe said:


> Removed the steering cable, it is a Teleflex SSC6214. Ordered it from Jamestown Distributors. It should, hopefully go right back in.
> 
> I pulled a trace line to help with reinstallation, that might need some finessing and fiddling.
> 
> ...


Depends on how the wheel is mounted. If it is just the taper fit or spline with a single nut in the center you pop the wheel off and put it back in the right position.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

The old pully system (for stearing on the '62 Duracraft) broke while on a plane in Erie. Can you say right turn Clyde? Thank God I was only doing about 15mph. The second thank you was for vise grips. We pinched the cable together and set some lines!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Ordered and programmed my new remote for my trolling motor!!!
Excited to test it out this weekend!!!
Took all of 10 seconds to program.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

The new steering cable arrived yesterday. Tonight I checked it for length and to verify the end fittings are correct. Everything seems good to go, will try to install it this weekend.

Has anyone replaced fuel fill, vent and supply lines? I need to do this. Fill looks easy enough, because it is short, and the specification information is clearly printed on the outside. 

I need to find the tube diameter for the fill and supply hoses, they are smaller diameter than the fill hose, and I didn't see the specification information printed on them.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

One thing to remember is check you flare dates. I have no upgrades this year, last year was my update year. 

CAT, you and your co-pilot are going to love those seats. That was my upgrade last year. How do you like that floor? Is that aftermarket or OEM? I have seen that type advertised.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Didnt really plan on adding a new graph this year, but the price was right.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

kroppe said:


> Just filled both lower units with oil. My least favorite maintenance job. Glad it's done. By the color of the oil, and the number of hours I know I put on the engines, it wasn't actually needed.


How much more prep work before you are ready to start chasing the Lake Freeman white bass?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

piketroller said:


> How much more prep work before you are ready to start chasing the Lake Freeman white bass?


Technically I'm ready to go now! I don't see myself fishing for white bass... 

There are some more things I want to get done. Good practice, although not strictly required:

- tire pressure adjustment
- tire rotation
- check trailer lights (required but I don't expect any issues)
- shot or three of grease in the wheel bearings
- shot of grease in the engine tilt tubes
- wash and vacuum the boat
- run the the main engine on muffs. The kicker doesn't take up water very well on muffs and I have smoked a water pump impeller in the past because of this. 

I'm thinking maybe a trip to St. Joe in April, or the Detroit River for walleye. St. Joe is closer, so that's the more likely scenario. July in Frankfort is the main event for me lately, given work and life demands.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Got my boat out for its first run by me. The Merc 115 2+2 ran great. Almost lost a rear hatch due to broken rivets. Going to fix that tonight and will hopefully be fishing next weekend. Biggest issue I had when playing with the new lowrance, I couldn't see the screen in the sun light. Need to see if there is a brightness setting


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

bowhunter426 said:


> Got my boat out for its first run by me. The Merc 115 2+2 ran great. Almost lost a rear hatch due to broken rivets. Going to fix that tonight and will hopefully be fishing next weekend. Biggest issue I had when playing with the new lowrance, I couldn't see the screen in the sun light. Need to see if there is a brightness setting


There should be a brightness setting. On my HDS7 Gen2 Touch, when you press the power button once, a menu pops up, showing a brightness setting.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

kroppe said:


> There should be a brightness setting. On my HDS7 Gen2 Touch, when you press the power button once, a menu pops up, showing a brightness setting.


That was it.


Spent some time fixing my hatch this evening. Took longer to find all my tools and get something on the TV than to do the actual repair. Popped in new rivets and good to go.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Lower unit oil....done
Gimbal bearing....done
Oil change..... done
Fuel filter.........done
Fishhawk..........done
Rod holders..... done
Downriggers.... mounted & wired
Batteries charged
Still need to mount my new planer mast but I still can’t get my pole barn door open to get her outside, still too much snow but it’s gettin close. 
Almost time to hit it!


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Right now I need a new flat connector for my trailer wires, maybe a new wiring set for the boat, and _all_ my engines are ailing, and evidently need relatively easy fixes.

The engines/needs:

1) '71 6hp Johnson. There's a thread about this one, thanks to everyone who chimed in, you rock. Got replacement thermostat cap gasket, everything cleaned up and thermostat tested, just need to pop over to the auto parts shop for gasket sealer, and put 'er back together. Slam dunk.

2) '57 18hp Evinrude. Have 3 spun props, one of which is out for an attempted fix, one of which is officially shot, having broke when such attempt was made. Hoping for better luck this time; if not, I have one more on hand, and if that fails I'll need to bite the bullet and pay half the private sale value of the engine for a new one or sell 'er as a nice classic engine that runs great, but needs a prop. Note for eBay shoppers: chances are 60+ year old prop that is not confirmed good _will_ be spun. That's how I got 2 of 'em, as it turns out free.

3) '80 - '81 18hp Merc. There's also a thread about this one here, thanks to everyone who chimed in, you rock. Need to fix poor starting and idling. Evidently needs a cleaning and/or adjustment of the fuel delivery system and carb, and maybe a reed valve or 2.

4) '55 Johnson 5.5hp. Throttle out of alignment, have to pull and realign gear shaft on side of engine block. Was getting low top speed, could probably use a carb overhaul, but usable for most trolling and short runs.

5) '57 Johnson 7.5hp. Pull starter somehow got disconnected from the flywheel, and she wouldn't start in the bucket prior to it coming loose, though she started up and ran just fine last time used in the fall. Probably the starter assembly just needs to be pulled and reconnected, and a shot of starter fluid for each cylinder to get 'er fired up and some Sea Foam in the tank to give 'er a nudge... at least here's hoping.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

fishinthed said:


> Right now I need a new flat connector for my trailer wires, maybe a new wiring set for the boat, and _all_ my engines are ailing, and evidently need relatively easy fixes.
> 
> The engines/needs:
> 
> ...


Can you send me a picture of that ‘54 5.5 hp? When things get back to normal I might have a good parts motor for you.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

That would rock, piketroller! Correction: the engine is a '55. Here 'tis. It's my understanding the engine effectively did not change from '54 until it got superseded by the 6hp low-profile, which is also the lineage for my '71.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

fishinthed said:


> That would rock, piketroller! Correction: the engine is a '55. Here 'tis. It's my understanding the engine effectively did not change from '54 until it got superseded by the 6hp low-profile, which is also the lineage for my '71.
> 
> View attachment 507755


This is the old engine I have. It’s got the same lower unit as the ‘69 Johnson 6 hp my dad has that still runs great. But it looks like a completely different engine than your ‘55.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

If you have the info handy, what are the serial # and horsepower, and what is wrong with the engine? Does it use a regular tank or pressure tank? That's likely to be a good parts motor for one or the other of my engines in the Johnson 5.5-6hp lineage, and many parts good for both. From what I can see of the fuel connector, it looks like it uses the single line with primer bulb, which would be compatible with my '71 6hp, rather than the pressure tank, which would be compatible with my 5.5hp. Also, the lower unit is like my '71 6hp.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

piketroller said:


> This is the old engine I have. It’s got the same lower unit as the ‘69 Johnson 6 hp my dad has that still runs great.
> View attachment 507763


Probably a good parts engine for your Dad, whose '69 is essentially the same as my '71 (great engines, those), but if he doesn't want it, perhaps we can make a deal.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Probably be lotsa new toys being added in a few weeks when all the checks come!


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

fishinthed said:


> Probably a good parts engine for your Dad, whose '69 is essentially the same as my '71 (great engines, those), but if he doesn't want it, perhaps we can make a deal.


That 6 hp gets run maybe once a year at this point, and that’s just for the sake of running it.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Definitely PM me when things are back to normal if you want to offload that Evinrude, piketroller. Good thing to run any engine at least once or twice a year, definitely. We should also do some trolling for pike in the N Channel later this spring, too.

Got the new wires up for the boat trailer, nice tight job... but they _don't work_. Nothing, nada. Must be a fuse in the truck. Will check on that tomorrow. 

'71 Johnson 6hp thermostat cap gasket is in and the engine _should_ be completely good to go. Will bucket test prior to taking 'er out on the water. 

So, that's 1.5 items down...


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

CAT said:


> What a difference those seats have made. That might be the best upgrade I’ve done yet.
> 
> 2 years ago I had sea DEK floor installed. Love that upgrade too
> 
> ...


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

fishinthed said:


> Definitely PM me when things are back to normal if you want to offload that Evinrude, piketroller. Good thing to run any engine at least once or twice a year, definitely. We should also do some trolling for pike in the N Channel later this spring, too.
> 
> Got the new wires up for the boat trailer, nice tight job... but they _don't work_. Nothing, nada. Must be a fuse in the truck. Will check on that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I’m not so sure things will be back to normal by late spring for me to be fishing with anyone else in the boat, but we can always hope. The pike trolling bite picks back up in late October and November, so that might be better timing to plan for.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

John Hine said:


> Probably be lotsa new toys being added in a few weeks when all the checks come!


I see an Ultrex in my future


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Just got my boat back yesterday, had the 300 hour maintenance done. Boat is a 2008, I guess I really dont put that many hours on the big motor..... Today I am going to try to track down why I lost my surge brakes last fall, guessing I took a stone to the brake line again.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I aired up the tires to 50 psi today. They were only down 5 psi from winter storage, I expected more pressure loss.

Need to sort out the tackle and decide which rods need respooled. I think I'm good with terminal tackle. 

I just ordered 3" white vinyl numbers for my Indiana registration. Ace Hardware and Home Depot don't have them. What is the world coming to?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

kroppe said:


> Looks great @bowhunter426! Are you installing new bearing cups in the hub, or just the bearing/cage assembly?


Pressed in new races. Got a new spare tire as well. Mounted it myself with some tire irons and starting fluid.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

bowhunter426 said:


> Pressed in new races. Got a new spare tire as well. Mounted it myself with some tire irons and starting fluid.


Did you press in the races with an arbor press, or just tap them in with a hammer?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

kroppe said:


> Did you press in the races with an arbor press, or just tap them in with a hammer?


I used the Bearing install tool that is a threaded rod you tighten down.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Day One of my week long fishing vacation got off to a smokey start. Trolling motor was working just fine and then it was smoking.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Bummer bowhunter426, hopefully no one was hurt and no gear was damaged. Is that the power receptacle? Hopefully the manufacturer of your motor has readily available replacement parts available.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I put the new safety chain on, it looks good. I think the length will work, I measured multiple times by hand. My boat/trailer is buried in the garage and not easy/worth the effort to do an on-vehicle test. I will find out Thursday if my Muskegon trip holds, weather-wise.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

kroppe said:


> Bummer bowhunter426, hopefully no one was hurt and no gear was damaged. Is that the power receptacle? Hopefully the manufacturer of your motor has readily available replacement parts available.


It is the motor side of the plug that converts 12v to 24v. Have a new one on the way


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I adjusted the safety chain with the boat hitched to the vehicle in the driveway. Looks like it will work. The new chain was a bit shorter than the old one. The old one was too long and I had to choke it up a bit, which created some measurement difficulty. 

Bottom line, I wasn't sure the new chain would work, because I wasn't coming from a good reference point. Now it looks good to go!


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Kroppe,

I have shortened mine so that the chain has just enough to hook the bow eye.

If anything does break on the strap, the boat can. It move to terribly far, about 2 inches to be exact.

If you shorten that much on a roller trailer ensure you have enough as the boat angles as it floats off the trailer if you back in to far.

Yeah, I learned that second one the hard way. 

OE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks OE. I’m referring to the safety chain from the trailer coupler to the vehicle drawbar. The new chain has made it so far in good order, on the drive up to Hoffmaster tonight. No binding or dragging. Glad to have it changed. The old one was way overdue. 

The safety chain on the hull bow eye is surprisingly still serviceable.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

My bad,

I’ll go back to looking for a West Side report before I think about heading out tomorrow.



OE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

A new challenge has arisen. The tilt lock device on the kicker broke. I am unable to trailer the boat in this situation because the kicker is perilously close to the ground when in the down or "run" position. So I need to come up with a tilt "blocking" device while my replacement part from Honda is shipped. I need the Honda part in two weeks, which I have some concern about based on recent items I have ordered and the peak boating season we find ourselves in. Honda's marine parts website is very good, but does not identify in-stock status, and ordering directly from Honda is not possible. The dealer I called confirmed Honda has the part in stock in their warehouse, but I cannot get the part shipped directly to me, but rather to the dealer, and then to me. :|

The tilt lock device is also needed when running at speed on the water, so a transom saver is no help.

I'm going to use a 2" wood dowel as a tilt lock (blocker), with paracord and spring clip/pin for retention. I think it will be a good temporary option while running on the water, and it might turn into a permanent option while trailering.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

MyWedge.com

Would a Wedge work?

OE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry wrong URL.

Here is the correct


http://m-ywedge.com/phone/index.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks OE. I looked at my wedge and didn’t see an example for a small HP engine with manual tilt. 

I rigged up a shim or chock with a 2” wood dowel, paracord and a clevis pin. Hopefully it works. But hopefully the Honda replacement part arrives so I don’t need to test the wood shim.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Got back from a trip to Frankfort, blew a trailer tire and bent a wheel on the way up on US-131. That old familiar distant rumbling sound started, and I took my foot off the gas and got ready for the inevitable. Then bang she went and the hazards went on. 15 minutes later I was back on the road with the spare changed and a shredded tire and bent wheel in reserve.

Got a replacement tire and steel wheel, a Carlisle bias ply unfortunately. That was the only thing I could get in the time frame I needed it for the trip home. The guys at Tire Wholesalers Plus in Fremont are good. I have bought tires from them in the past and am satisfied with their service.

I pushed my luck with the tires, as they were 6 years old with thousands of miles on them. I knew I was living on borrowed time. The piper demanded, and received, payment. 4 years is my general guideline for trailer tires, regardless of mileage. Trailer tires are susceptible to aging in my experience and are generally far lower quality than car/truck tires. 

I will probably get two more Goodyear Marathon radials, these are my favorite trailer tires over the years. I will keep the two remaining original 23 year old steel wheels and use the white replacement wheel with Carlisle bias ply as the spare.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Kroppe,

My internet research led me to Goodyear, and their new "Endurance" model of tire. Was released to market Jan 30th 2017, and speed rated for 87Mph & USA made.

I had them on my old boat trailer and they were awesome.

I’ll get a new set when my current tires that came with the trailer wear out. 

OE


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

OneidaEagle said:


> Kroppe,
> 
> My internet research led me to Goodyear, and their new "Endurance" model of tire. Was released to market Jan 30th 2017, and speed rated for 87Mph & USA made.
> 
> ...


Thanks OE, I will check out the Endurance model and compare it to the Marathon, if they still offer the Marathon.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

kroppe said:


> Thanks OE, I will check out the Endurance model and compare it to the Marathon, if they still offer the Marathon.


The Endurance has gotten rave reviews from the guys I know who have them. The OEM Marathons on my Ranger are due for replacement. Not too worn, too old (Like 12 yrs old :O). I will probably go with Marathons again though, these have well over 50K miles on them. Besides I never go that fast towing this rig. 75 tops.

My little Lund on the other hand..... I think I am going to put P tires on it. Trailer tires ride too hard for that light little boat. I hate seeing it bounce up and down the road. I think the SSV wet and loaded is still under 1,200#, including the trailer.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

kroppe said:


> I adjusted the safety chain with the boat hitched to the vehicle in the driveway. Looks like it will work. The new chain was a bit shorter than the old one. The old one was too long and I had to choke it up a bit, which created some measurement difficulty.
> 
> Bottom line, I wasn't sure the new chain would work, because I wasn't coming from a good reference point. Now it looks good to go!


When I got my little Lund, the trailer tongue was way too long. A 14' boat on a trailer that could have easily held an 18' Jon. Absolutely killed any towing efficiency because the full frontal area of the boat was like a separate vehicle. The chains were held on with one of the hitch head bolts. (That is an absolute NO-NO). I cut the tongue back 38" and installed the chains on a bolt behind the hitch head. They were then a touch too short. So I put a couple anchor shackles I had laying around into the chain holes on my frame hitch. That was a few years back. Still haven't gotten around to lengthening the chains......
This thread keep reminding me of what a procrastinator I am.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks Paul. The P tire idea has me thinking. I am a believer that trailer tires are far lower quality than car/truck tires, as evidenced by trailer tires failures that visually look fine, with nearly new tread depth remaining. Add to that, I have never experienced a non-debris-related blowout in a car or truck after driving a million miles (literally) in my lifetime. 

I have experienced 6 non-debris-related blowouts on trailer tires over the years, in far fewer than 1 million miles.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

New trim tabs installed on my skeeter today.

cant wait to try these out!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Looks great! Did you, or a marina/dealer, install them?


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I did With a buddy of mine. Definitely a 2 man job

3-4 hour job

not that difficult


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Installed a boat2trailer Drotto as well


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

OK , I got a quick question, I am going to buy a Bimini top for my Star Craft fish master 190 (its a 1995 ) And I am having a problem deciding what kind of material is best. The acrylic fabric or the polyester fabric ? Which would be the sunbrella (acrylic) or the sun dura (polyester) AND should I rely on the nylon fittings or the stainless fittings ?


----------

